# Post The Weirdest Stance



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

This thread is for fun, post the weirdest stance your pitbull or any dog has done, It has to be your own dog. He can be sleeping or awake. Pitbulls are known for they're weird sleeping stances, here is some to prove it, he even contaminated my poodle with his sleeping stances =O!

This is Balls sleeping.










Papi Sleeping.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Here's My Baby Thor Doing What He Does Best.....LOL


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I got a few good ones too

Someone's about to get punched in the face lol









Frog dog 









The air Jordan


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have too many! I don't want to take up the whole thread though! lol.
The previous ones are TOO CUTE!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i dont even know what this is.... LOL.. hes like.. "AHHHHHHHHHHH!!"


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

OOo I love these shots!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I know there so much fun! hehehe


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

brandileigh080 said:


>


Those are good lol! The first pic looks like a puppy ultrasound


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

HA it totally does look like a puppy ultrasound!! Too funny


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

These are great I will have too look thru my pics


----------



## lilboom (May 19, 2010)

cute pics! thanks for sharing


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Oooooh, fun. Some of my favorites are from when I used to have all 3 dogs together. (RIP my Priesty man.) These aint exactly "stances," but they's funny.

























(I are tree-hugging hippiez.)
Loki + water + win

































Disclaimer: There is more than a likely likelihood that I may have missed the point. Cuz I'm drunk. Deal with it. Kthxluvyabye.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Dude. Terra action sequence. Whee!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Baby Terra = pretty funny too. She was really looking for that toy.










This picture was awesome. Trying to take a shot of Loki. Fail.










'Sup, my nizzle?










Iz comfy pillow. Or comfy blanket. You decide.










I don't even know.



















Treadmill. Ur doin it wrong.










Mah feetz are wett. Peed I have. Change my paypurz hyooman.










MOve, bitch. Gotta keep the pimp hand strong.










This was when Terra met Megan's dog Helena. I don't know what she was trying to tell her.










Sky are falling. I runz to tell da king. YOu get umbarella.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Oh noez! He say de sky is falling! Halp!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ahhhhhhh Lindsay those are some great pics  Love em. That's awesome that you got a pic of Terra and Helena  Too cool. Hopefully I can get one of her and Dosia when they come to CA for a visit


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

lol...dont ask me what he was doing...


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow lol, I go out with my girlfriend, I come back and the thread is successful! the pictures are outrageously hilarious!! I can't stop laughing!! hahaha!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I must say this is one great thread


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Weirdest stance? Have plenty of those!
*

































































































































































up:


----------



## ilopez (Apr 5, 2010)

He is def a boy LOL!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Arrrgggghhhh! I'm gonna get me somebody!








Hahahahaha! You'll never catch me!








Tag, you're it!








Told ya I'd getcha!!








Down for the 3 count!








Laying, watching, waiting...








Ain't I so cute!?








(Not weird, but one of my faves!) I'm so innocent, mommy! Can't ya tell!? Look at me!








I'm tellin Mommy! She said we can't be on the couch!!








We love you little person.. pwease pet us!








More petting, pwease! Belly rub is in order here!








I didn't do it. I swear!








What!? Tryin to swim here! Do you mind!?








I will kiss you, and you will like it!








I wuv my mommy! Darn camera-thingy again!

That's all I have, sorry. These were all my dogs at one point and time. Now, some are in other homes, or over the rainbow bridge.


----------



## A-Train (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*A-Train: Your puppy is so young but already has the pit pose down perfectly! HAHA Love the last picture especially!*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

The Lady Pit:


> That's all I have, sorry. These were all my dogs at one point and time. Now, some are in other homes, or over the rainbow bridge.


*Such wonderful pictures!!! It is sad they are gone but you can relive all their good times through their pictures. People ask me why I take so many of my dogs and it is because I want as many memories as I can with them because I know they won't always be here. Great pictures Ms Lady!!*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I just had to share this one. Marley looks like he just heard the funniest thing ever, or he saw Dosia fall lmao


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Haha Krystal... He is saying ROFLMSPBAO:rofl:
Rolling On Floor Laughing My Silly Pit Bull A-- Off!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL He's too funny and I just love that pic


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Lmao, yall have some great pictures!

I love this thread!


----------



## Rondacker (Jan 12, 2010)

I sleep where I fall down..









Good to the last lick..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO those are great. I love the head in the ice cream too cute


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's a couple of Pretty Girl.That first one,yes that's how she really sleeps sometimes.:rofl:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love her pics Dixieland! She sleeps like my Kangol. I love it when their paws are like that


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I love Pretty Girl doin the frog dog  so cute.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Love her pics Dixieland! She sleeps like my Kangol. I love it when their paws are like that


Well thank ya! Yeah it's just too cute when they sleep that way!:rofl:


----------

